# Is keeping the fan running on ac ok during the week



## Nickestes1257 (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello fellow camper enthusiast! My Camper stays at permanent site by a lake. With this heat and humidity as it is now I’ve decided to leave the fan running during the week in hopes the keep the air inside circulating. Is this ok? My camper has three ac systems. I’m wanting to leave the central main system that is ducted through out the Camper on fan only. We are down every weekend. Is this a no no? Or have any of you all ever heard or done this? Any input would be appreciated. The Camper is under a lot of shade but is a moist setting. The campground is actually called foggy bottom lol. Obviously it would put many additional hours on the fan motor but I figure people camp for a month in one spot. The Camper is a 2012 41 foot elk ridge fifth wheel with very little use until us. Once again thanks for any insight.


----------

